# InkSoft Offers History Of Print BIG Idea Podcast With Richard Greaves



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new episode of The Big Idea Podcast from InkSoft provides a unique opportunity to learn about and from the past, as apparel decorating veteran Richard Greaves delves into the history of screen printing. With topics ranging from increasing sales to promoting productivity, the discussion explores how to stay competitive in a changing market and prepare for growth. 

Be there as Greaves taps into the “History of Print” and shares his multifaceted perspective on what it means to the industry’s future. Check out the podcast at https://www.inksoft.com/history-of-print/.

On the second and fourth Thursday of each month, “The Big Idea” shares stories and ideas from shop owners, industry experts and decorators for running a better, more profitable business. Take advantage of this direct line to a wealth of experience. View archived podcasts at https://www.inksoft.com/category/the-big-idea/. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

